

BBC Horizon – Inside the Dark Web [UK IP Needed – See Comments] - Nexxxeh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04grp09/horizon-20142015-4-inside-the-dark-web

======
Nexxxeh
"Twenty-five years after the world wide web was created, it is now caught in
the greatest controversy of its existence: surveillance.

With many concerned that governments and corporations can monitor our every
move, Horizon meets the hackers and scientists whose technology is fighting
back. It is a controversial technology, and some law enforcement officers
believe it is leading to 'risk-free crime' on the 'dark web' \- a place where
almost anything can be bought, from guns and drugs to credit card details.

Featuring interviews with the inventor of the world wide web, Sir Tim Berners-
Lee, and the co-founder of WikiLeaks, Julian Assange, Horizon delves inside
the 'dark web'."

Interviews include Schneier and Assange.

As BBC content is locked to UK IP addresses, those not presently in the UK
will likely require a VPN or UK proxy or some other form of redirection.

If your find that you connection isn't fast enough to stream in realtime in
acceptable quality, get_iplayer works well (don't forget to route it via a UK
IP!) and the command would be:

    
    
      get_iplayer -g --pid b04grp09

